# 1214 in a Golden Strong?



## Adr_0 (15/8/15)

I'm looking at doing a Belgian Golden Strong next, probably 1070 target SG to finish fairly dry. I'm NOT aiming for a Duvel - it will be considerably darker - but do not want it to be as heavy and spicy as the Chimay Trippel.

I'm going to use some of the CSI 'Golden' syrup as I have a mixed pack.

Probably something like:
37% Weyermann pils
37% Dingemann pils
5% aromatic
17% CSI golden

I was originally going to use the 3522 yeast, wanted something a bit different from the 3787 so was thinkin the 1214, starting at maybe 20°C (in-wort temp) and letting get up to 27-29.

I know it's technically going to be darker and maltier than a Duvel or A'Chouffe, but I still want it fairly dry and fruity.


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

My experience of 1214 (which isn't vast mind you) is that it will throw a fair bit of ioamyl acetate at higher temps. I'd be more inclined to use ardennes, 1768 or even 1388 ( my favourite for paler belgian and won't make it taste like duvel by default; grist and hops are still very influential).


----------



## Adr_0 (15/8/15)

Cool, thanks - great advice. My gut feel said 3522 would be a good one for a beer like this so maybe I should stick to that. However Duvel IS an incredible beer... using the same yeast but some different malts will probably give me the beer I'm after.

I'm going to use Tettnang (60, 30) and Styrian Goldings (15) to something like 25-28IBU. I figure 3522 will be great but I might go with the 1388.


----------



## tiprya (15/8/15)

Yeah 1214 throws tonnes of banana for me as well, I have avoided this by pitching well and fermenting at 16.


----------



## manticle (15/8/15)

Pitching low and large has resulted in my best high gravity belgians for sure. An absolute must - don't skimp on the yeast, whichever strain you use.


----------

